

Digg Version 4 - jsm386
http://about.digg.com/blog/digg-version-4

======
ronnoch
Yahoo! cache since the blog is down:
[http://74.6.239.185/search/srpcache?ei=UTF-8&p=http%3A%2...](http://74.6.239.185/search/srpcache?ei=UTF-8&p=http%3A%2F%2Fabout.digg.com%2Fblog%2Fdigg-
version-4&fr=yfp-t-701&u=http://cc.bingj.com/cache.aspx?q=http%3a%2f%2fabout.digg.com%2fblog%2fdigg-
version-4&d=777075753921&mkt=en-US&setlang=en-
US&w=255d3bef,c7e4d0e0&icp=1&.intl=us&sig=XWRyJp4AhUUEpwqTHXz.FQ--)

------
ditoa
God I really hate this whole "following" bullshit. They turned Digg into the
bastard child of Digg V3 and Twitter. Never gonna use it now.

~~~
dgroves
yeah, I can't be bothered either.

------
staunch
He turned it into _Twitter for Just Links_

------
Osiris
I've been in the beta for a while now (they sent me an invite). I like it a
lot better. I joined Digg when it was just a technology news site, and I used
it less and less as it become more about other news than tech news, especially
all the images and videos.

With the new Digg, I just friend those news sources I like so My News mostly
shows things I'm interested it. The hard part is finding the right people to
friend. I find articles that people submitted, but then I have to see if
they've submitted a lot of stuff I don't like. If I friend them I may end up
seeing a bunch of news I don't care about.

Still, I find Hacker News to be a much better tech news source.

~~~
studer
The RSS autopost stuff puzzles me. Are they turning into an on-line RSS
reader, with a shared discussion space?

~~~
protomyth
"Big Site" were manually posting each story, so this just make it an automated
function.

------
phatbyte
I tried it today, but it had a lot of bugs, almost every link I clicked
something weird happen, now it's even down for quite some time. I guess they
are fixing it like there's no tomorrow.

This is not good for the company rep. I mean, how can they launch a new
version and the god damn thing it's crashing already ?

Com on Kevin, get Digg back to it's roots, this is Technology related +
simplicity + ?? = profit.

------
Kilimanjaro
Topics bar on the side takes a lot of space on a small laptop.

Voting on the right feels weird (used to HN on the left)

In comments, avatar+username take a lot of space.

Same digg, just a few weird visual changes.

------
whalesalad
Woah, their blog is powered by drupal. Odd. I guess their entire
"about.digg.com" is probably Drupal. Looks like they're not doing a very good
job scaling it :)

------
lshepstone
At least the V4 loads way quicker than the previous site, I might actually use
it more now.

------
kn0thing
Upvoted! Heading to the DiggV4 event in NYC tonight. Any fellow HN readers
gonna be there?

------
lovskogen
Kinda. Is Digg still relevant?

~~~
mikeryan
Is this just snark or a real question? AFAIK digg is still one of the largest
news aggregation sites on the web and is right now still looking for both a
sustaining revenue stream and (maybe) an exit.

They're relevant on a whole ton of fronts.

~~~
jordanmessina
Agreed they are very relevant.

However, in the tech community there are a lot of eyeballs on them because
they've taken so much funding that they need a huge exit to make investors
happy and for the acquisition to look like a success on Digg's end. They've
yet to find that even though they've talked to many companies including
Google. Also, they are no longer experiencing the growth they used to have and
have somewhat flatlined, so many are skeptics that the new Digg will really
help bring more traffic.

------
ronnier
Clicky to digg: <http://digg.com>

------
monological
umm is it down?

~~~
bobbyi
Looks like their blog is down. The actual site is up.

~~~
cheald
Their API isn't faring much better. I woke up to CI tests blaring alarms at
me. :)

------
ddemchuk
anyone else get an http basic auth popup upon loading the main page? something
about dads.digg.com, which I presume has to do with Digg Ads or something.

